

If you've got great genes, it pays to be extrovert - processing
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727674.200-if-youve-got-great-genes-it-pays-to-be-extrovert.html

======
c00p3r
It pays to be extrovert in any way.

Some natural extrovertion, as a way of life is called Buddhism. ^_^

